# My first Cree MT-G2 flashlight build, first impressions:



## overdog (Nov 29, 2012)

Hello, 

I decided to build a flashlight with the new Cree MT-G2 emitter and share some first impressions with you:

comparison, left to right: 
Cree MT-G2 – SST-90 (dedomed) – XM-L T6






all parts: OEM 2x 26650 flashlight host, driver KLICK and MT-G2 emitter:





MT-G2 emitter glued to pill:





MT-G2 emitter back in flashlight host:





MT-G2 emitter placed in reflector:





MT-G2 flashlight @ 3,1A , about 2000 lumens, beamshot at white wall 3m away:





*UPDATE with beamshots:


*..some beamshots from tonight, I have a new cam, a Nokia 808 smartphone, only 
3 pics taken- all at camera setting "automatic" without flash:
first the view out to my neighbourhood at night:





next is my this time highly best "walk with my dog" light "Guolin GL-K223" modified for
single 18650 IMR and 3-mode 5A driver, and XM-L U2 1A emitter (4,1A at tailcap) 
mega best throw budget flashlight:





and now the MT-G2, please make up your own mind:





...best regards from frankfurt,
Steffen
:wave:


----------



## Epsilon (Nov 29, 2012)

Nice . Can you post a comparison in hotspot size vs the sst90?


----------



## LilKevin715 (Nov 29, 2012)

I have a feeling this mod is just a precursor to a future light similar in nature to the ones in your sig. The question is: how many do you want to squeeze into a turbo head?:devil:


----------



## jmpaul320 (Nov 29, 2012)

very cool... how about 9x of them direct mount to copper xD


----------



## Gtamazing (Nov 29, 2012)

Is this the 6 volt version?


----------



## THE_dAY (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks for sharing!

At 3.1A is that 2000 lumens OTF?

Very impressive.


----------



## Hoop (Nov 30, 2012)

You forgot to share your first impressions.


----------



## las3r (Nov 30, 2012)

i have 2 of the MT-G2 cant wait to make one in a mag D


----------



## overdog (Dec 3, 2012)

...thank you for comments & sorry for my late reply..
@ Epsilon: at this time I have no SST-90 light for comparison, but from what I can see, the hotspot should not differ that much.. compared to the XM-L T6 emitter that was used before in this light, the hotspot is about three times bigger with MT-G2. But because of the emitter of the MT-G2 is round unlike the SST-90, the beam at all appears to me to be much "cleaner" (connot find better words to explain, sorry..)
@ Gtamazing: its the 6V from Cutter
@ THE_dAY: I didn`t measure, just took data from datasheet
@ las3r: Good luck- I think, this will work really good with the original mag- reflector... Thought about using a 5A buck for SST-50 from "DerWichtel"- should produce a lot of light ...
@ LilKevin715, jmpaul320: this time no plans for multiple emitter built, hmmm... 
@ Hoop: at first I could not say thumbs-up or down, cause the switch died after first beamshot- meanwhile changed the switch and I compared this light to an 1D mag with XM-L U3 1C at 4,5A and original reflector which is really bright with acceptable hotspot: The MT-G2 has an about 3 times bigger hotspot with almost same brightness and produces visibly more light than the XM-L at all. 
Compared to the SST-90 it doesn`t make much difference in brightness, but I would say the MT-G2 is easier to handle than the SST-90, being able to achieve almost same brightness with 6V and 3A.
At all a nice emitter but nothing spectacular- step by step to next stage: emitter with XM-L T6- size & 3000 lumens OTF at 3A...


----------



## Tiresius (Dec 3, 2012)

Does this emitter really met up to Cree's claim of being able to produce 2000+ lumens at 3.0a? That's quite an achievement on Cree's end because to get that much lumens, SST-90 has to be pushed really hard.


----------



## Tiresius (Dec 4, 2012)

That's actually a good thing...We don't need to draw so much energy out of the battery to get that lumen we get from an SST-90.

Once again, Cree has outdone Luminus in efficiency. First it was the SST-50 vs. XM-L and now it's the XT-G2 vs SST-90. Imagine when the XM-L2 comes out?


----------



## Epsilon (Dec 5, 2012)

Not realy fair to compair these leds imho as that Cree has outperformed Luminus. All depends on the application. The sst50 is now beaten by the xml, that's for sure.

The stt50 was there way before the xml, same goes for the sst90. When the stt50 and sst90 where released, there was nothing from Cree that is comparable. The mtg2 is very large and without compared beamshots, it might just not beat the sst90 in throw at all, even if the output is the same. I whish that CREE would make a large die LED, like the SST-90 with around 100Lumen/Watt @ full power (7A/3.3v? since the Cree leds aren't driven at 1A/mm2 like the luminus leds are done).

You have to compare leds with a similar die size because they have about the same application. The xml doesn't just beat the xpg does it? that all depends on the application.

The MT-G2 is an led array btw, but if that doesn't affect the performance, I don't care . It will have a horrable beam pattern with aspheric lenses, but that doens't matter if you use a reflector .


----------



## overdog (Jan 5, 2013)

...first post updated with beamshots...
best regards from Frankfurt,
Steffen
:wave:


----------



## jalal20 (Jan 16, 2013)

how is the throw on it compared to the XML? any Lux readings?


----------



## D2000 (May 29, 2013)

overdog said:


> MT-G2 emitter glued to pill:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where'd you get that pill from?


----------



## overdog (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi D2000,
came with complete flashlight- didn`t order in special.
best, Steffen


----------

